# Sanding Paper everywhere



## Niki (15 Apr 2007)

Good day

I would like to share with you a few things that I do with sanding paper.

I hope that there is no some safety issue like with my other posts...Unless, the unguarded hand saw blade....  

On one of the pics, you will see that I'm gluing the Carpet Tape to a strip of sanding paper. Actually, I took an A4 sheet and glue the carpet tape all over it and than, glue it and trimmed. That saves carpet tape and sanding paper.

Oh, and I think that I found the safety solution for the notorious "Glue line on router table" (no, I did not give-up) but, I still have to make and test it (we are not making noise on Sunday in a country that 95% are Christians....and 50% criminals...)

Best regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S13.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S14.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S15.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S16.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S17.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S18.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S19.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S20.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S21.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S22.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S23.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S24.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S25.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S26.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S27.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S28.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanding%20Paper/S29.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## tiler99 (15 Apr 2007)

Your inventiveness is amazing Niki. Simple but effective.  I love your ideas (all except the dangerous glue line thing) :lol: :wink:


----------



## Shultzy (15 Apr 2007)

Once again you've come up trumps, simple but effective, 1001 ways to use sandpaper :lol: :lol:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Apr 2007)

Well done Niki

Thank you for sharing, it is much appreciated.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (15 Apr 2007)

ever heard of rubber grip matting.


----------



## Niki (15 Apr 2007)

Thank you for your kind replies

Tiler99
If I'll succeed with my experiment, the "Dangerous glue line thing" will become safe (I hope)

Shultzy
"1001 ways etc" is much better title  

Obeon
If I heard?, I have them under the carpets to prevent them from sliding.
From my experience, when it gets dusty around and after some usage, they are not so much of "grip matting" and as I know they are much more expensive...

niki


----------



## promhandicam (15 Apr 2007)

Thanks for all the photos and tips. Two questions. When you are use sandpaper to stop the work moving when you are sanding it, does it damage the already finished surface? I've found using an ordinary towel quite effective when in stopping things sliding around when I use my 1/2 sheet sander. The other question, do you have shares in a company making sandpaper :lol: 

Steve


----------



## engineer one (15 Apr 2007)

nice one niki again, over here we have (often from lidl's) clamps for holding up plaster board whilst you are fixing it to the ceiling, might be better than the clamps you used.
:roll: 
paul :wink:


----------



## Niki (16 Apr 2007)

Thank you

Steve
I really don't know if it's damaging the other side. I work with Oak and sand it normally down to #120 before gluing. After the glue-up, I go again with #120 (short one), #220, #400 and hand sanding with #600 just before staining, but then I put the unit on a carpet (they call it here "Remount carpet" that you put on wooden floors while renovating).
Ah, you got me with the shares, I hoped that nobody will notice :lol: 

Paul
I even did not know that such a clamp exists. When they built my house I saw them just holding the plaster board by hands...maybe because in Poland manpower is cheaper...  
Those rods in the pics costs here about 2 Pounds each.

Regards
niki


----------



## promhandicam (16 Apr 2007)

Niki,

I was just thinking that if you had sanded one face to #400 and then you turn the piece over onto the #120 to sand the other side you risk scratching the already finished side. If however you only generally use this set-up to hold unfinished work then it isn't a problem. You seem to indicate you have a non abrasive anti slip method for finished work.

Have a good week,

Steve


----------



## Gill (16 Apr 2007)

I'm certainly learning from this discussion - it's an interesting read  .

Something else that struck me very early in the thread is how much care you would need to take if you visited the bathroom in Niki's home   .

Gill


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Apr 2007)

Gill":2qh0rdjt said:


> Something else that struck me very early in the thread is how much care you would need to take if you visited the bathroom in Niki's home   .
> 
> Gill


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Niki (16 Apr 2007)

Ok, you "Devils of darkness" (Tom Johns) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just to prove it to you that I DON'T have sanding paper there, I run and took a picture.

All made by niki, the floor tiles, toilet installation, cabinets, top, sink and even I cut the 400 mm thick wall and installed the window.








And that's the "dry section" of the bathroom (the "wet" section is in an enclosed room on the right and includes the bath tab and shower.


----------



## engineer one (16 Apr 2007)

so when do you get time for "real work" :lol: :lol: 

very nice niki.
congratulations

paul :wink:


----------



## tiler99 (16 Apr 2007)

YOU "MADE" THE TILES :?: :?: :?: :?: Now i am impressed :lol:


----------



## promhandicam (16 Apr 2007)

It is just as Gill thought - you have Wet and Dry in the bathroom :lol: 

Steve


----------



## engineer one (16 Apr 2007)

this is a hell of a way to remove dry skin :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## Niki (16 Apr 2007)

engineer one":lwplygfn said:


> so when do you get time for "real work" :lol: :lol:


The "Real work"??? At night of course....no??? :lol: :lol: 

Tiler99
Ok, I'll get you one day :lol: :lol: 

niki


----------

